# Shop Smith



## paramount Pen (Jan 16, 2012)

A shop smith recently came available to me for $400.00.
I hav'nt seen it yet but I was told it comes with several add on attachments including a band saw attachment. 
I was wondering how these things are to use, their accuracy and tolerances and such. 
I value the opinions of this forum highly so what do you all think about it. 
I appreciate your feedback.


----------



## jcm71 (Jan 16, 2012)

How old is it?  If it is relatively new and relatively unused that is a great deal, even without the attachments.  Your accuracy will be all in the alignment.  That can be an issue, but once properly aligned they work great.  I've been please with mine.


----------



## navycop (Jan 16, 2012)

I have a Shopsmith that is  a couple yrs old. I have used it for flatwork. Then read about turning pens on the Shopsmith forum. Then I found IAP and have been using the lathe feature alot more. I am bu no means an expert, but I will offer any help I can.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jan 16, 2012)

I've had the same one for over 30 years and still like it, particularly because I am space challenged.  It has some limitiations, but its worked pretty well for me.


----------



## woodgraver (Jan 16, 2012)

I have a shopsmith that my Dad bought about 30 years ago.  They are definately built to last, and there are parts available if you should use it enough to wear one of them out.  I have replaced the bearings in my band saw, and upgraded to a double bearing quill shaft, but other than that I have not needed any parts for my Shopsmith.

I have over the years replaced every bit of it's functionality with separate machines, at a cost that far exceeds the cost of the shopsmith.  I guess the only reason I did this is because I could afford to and it is more efficient use of my time.  If I didn't have the funds though, I could still do quite a bit on that machine and be very happy doing so.

Jim


----------



## jimm1 (Jan 16, 2012)

Have mine for 23 years. Built my 22 year old's cradle and crib. Haven't stopped yet. Other than a cross-cut saw blade, I have not had to replace a single part. 
I say go for it.


----------



## GoatRider (Jan 16, 2012)

jimm1 said:


> Built my 22 year old's cradle and crib.



That's a little old for needing a cradle and crib, isn't it? :wink:


----------



## TerryDowning (Jan 16, 2012)

My SS is a 1955 making it 57 years old. Original everything (granted there were many years where it sat unused) but with regular maintenance and alignment can be as accurate as any other woodworking tool out there. 

You will hear people complain about tool change over, but if you plan your work properly the tool change overs are nothing. Regardless of whether you use a multi-tool like Shopsmith or stationary tools you still have to be concerned with proper setup and alignment.

If you are space constrained, the SS is a great power tool with a tons of options. How many other tools are out there that you can still get replacement parts from the manufacturer for a 50 plus year old machine?

Keep in mind that for some of the tutorials you may have to modify some of the steps and there are some standard lathe attachments that simply are not available to the SS community.  
Example 1: on the SS, the quill advances and retracts not the tail stock so threading is different.
Example 2: Any MT2 drive tool will not work on the SS as the SS has a solid 5/8" arbor on the quill. There are work arounds and adapters though, you just have to be creative.

Terry

For more detailed information and advice regarding Shopsmith, check out the shopsmith forums.


----------



## navycop (Jan 16, 2012)

TerryDowning said:


> My SS is a 1955 making it 57 years old. Original everything (granted there were many years where it sat unused) but with regular maintenance and alignment can be as accurate as any other woodworking tool out there.
> 
> You will hear people complain about tool change over, but if you plan your work properly the tool change overs are nothing. Regardless of whether you use a multi-tool like Shopsmith or stationary tools you still have to be concerned with proper setup and alignment.
> 
> ...


There is a MT2. But it is on the tailstock.


----------



## tomas (Jan 16, 2012)

I have been using a SS for 40 years and still love working with it.  The variable speed control will spoil you for anything without it.  I have both the band saw and jig saw attachments, but frankly find little or no use for the jig saw. For versatility in a small space the SS is hard to beat.

Tomas


----------



## TerryDowning (Jan 16, 2012)

There is a MT2. But it is on the tailstock.[/QUOTE]

This is why I specified Drive Tool.

Example being a mandrel, steb center, drive spur, or dead center with a MT used to attach to the head stock. These just won't work on a Shopsmith. 

I have seen commercial alternatives to all of the except the dead center.
Mandrel is the SS mandrel from penn state, or you can use a collet chuck to drive the mandrel.
Steb centers and drive centers that can be attached to a scroll chuck. SS has a 4 blade drive center as well.

I have not seen a commercially available dead center though.


----------



## paramount Pen (Jan 16, 2012)

I want to thank you all for all the feedback. I now feel confident I can work with a shop smith without sacrificing quality.


----------



## 76winger (Jan 16, 2012)

The big benefit of the Shopsmith is that is it 5 tools in one, and with add-ons than number just about double. And as with any multi-purpose tool, it's not 100% as good or accurate as the dedicated tools it emulates, but that by no means makes it a second rate tool either!

As mentioned the Shopsmith is almost 60 years old now, mine is one of the very first Mark V's produced with a serial number that predates their records, and from what I've learned puts it as a 1954 model, the first year they were produced (if I recall the information I read a few years ago correctly). The cost of the one unit new is a bit high, but less than the total of all the high quality individual tool its emulates. And as a single tool it takes up considerably less space as well!

Depending on the age and prior use of the one you're considering, you may well have a great deal if it's all there and in workable condition. Mine was a basket case and required lots of parts, but it only cost me $50 to purchase it also. Since I rebuilt it in 2005/6 it's been serving me quite well and the bandsaw and lathe functions are my main uses for it, and it's turned out over 300 pens/pencils for me now. 

If this one fits your needs, then you've got a SWEET deal!


----------



## Dale Lynch (Jan 16, 2012)

*SS user*

Welcome to the club.Rule no.1  Double check that everything is locked down before turning on machine.You don't want the table sliding into the saw blade.Rule no.2 Balance large turnings before using lathe mode.Too offbalance could throw the machine over.The slowest speed is really fast for rough blanks greater than 10" dia..

I use mine strictly as a lathe.Good for turning allthough there's alot to be desired in the tailstock and toolrest arm. The tailstock flexes so you don't want to apply too much pressure from the quill.The tool rest arm is a bit weak with alot of vibration when roughing large bowls 12-14 x8-12 .Broke one  so I bought two more cause it's fun and I might need a backup incase I break another,

Good luck and have fun with you SS.

Best wishes, Dale


----------



## TerryDowning (Jan 17, 2012)

I highly recommend the shopsmith forums

In particular the 2 stickies on the maintenance forum.
for new owner information and technical information.

The new owner info has a lot of links and info on things to inspect and how to get your machine in good working order prior to turning it on and using it. I suspect a $400 machine may need some maintenance but it may be in good working order. You may even want to peruse those before purchasing so you have an idea of what to look for before purchasing.

Terry


----------



## redbulldog (Jan 17, 2012)

One thing that is very good to do for the shopsmith no matter how use it, is to add weight below the lower tubes, it WILL help to stabilize the whole unit, and the only cost is how much you want to spend!!
A very worthwhile investment!!


----------



## TerryDowning (Jan 17, 2012)

redbulldog said:


> One thing that is very good to do for the shopsmith no matter how use it, is to add weight below the lower tubes, it WILL help to stabilize the whole unit, and the only cost is how much you want to spend!!
> A very worthwhile investment!!



I have to agree here. I have attached a box to hold most of my attachments and accessories below the SS using U-Bolts. It really stabilized things for turning. and freed up space as well.


----------



## chrishicks82 (Jan 18, 2012)

I love my SS I also got a great deal on mine $300 about 5 years ago I have never had any real problems with it. If space is an issue it is the tool to get.


----------



## mikespenturningz (Apr 23, 2012)

I wanted a SS for years and wouldn't spend the money. I found one with the bandsaw and jointer attachments for $650 that had all been gone through. I purchased it and have been kicking myself for not doing it much sooner. This is a fun machine, I am not in a hurry what so ever. The time to switch from tool to tool is of absolutely no concern. It is fast and well thought out. I turn all of my pens on it and it is so much fun. I don't find that I need to add weight to the bottom although I like the sound of having the tray but I can only imagine filling it up with cuttings. Buy it so you don't end up like me wishing you had it sooner.


----------



## TerryDowning (Apr 24, 2012)

I just finished refurbishing my 1955 SS Mark 5
New bearings and new paint, polished up the bench and way tubes.


----------



## Culprit (Jun 19, 2012)

My Shopsmith is a 1955 Mk5.  To address some of the previous comments, I filled the 2 bench tubes and the 2 way tubes with used lead wheel weights from a tire shop.  I packed them in tight and glued (liquid nails) a wood plug in the ends.  The extra weight really dampens vibrations and adds stability when turning large/unbalanced things on the lathe.

Yes, a speed reducer would be nice for large stuff, but the variable speed is awesome for everything else.

I'm turning pens on a mandrel held in the Jacobs chuck and using a PSI live center.

As for the previous comment about the dead center, one came with each new Shopsmith as part of the lathe equipment.  If yous has gone missing from a previous owner, they are available from Shopsmith.

Runout on my mandrel using the Jacobs chuck and live center is less than 0.002 inches.  I'm sure many on this forum could reply with better numbers using a dedicated lathe (or no mandrel at all - I'm new at pens, I'll get there), but hey, my Shopsmith was free.  If I get to the point where I'm no longer satisfied, then maybe I'll upgrade my Shopsmith to the newer double bearing quill.


----------

